# Tickets for Monday xc



## Mega (27 July 2012)

Hi I'm looking for 3 tickets for my children for the above (I'm struggling for childcare) and I'm meant to be going! If anyone has or knows where I can get some it would make my life sooo much easier!!
Thanks


----------

